

The Day Programmer vs. The Night Programmer (2006) - jeromegn
http://notgartner.wordpress.com/2006/02/19/the-day-programmer-vs-the-night-programmer/

======
jbhelms
The terms night and day confused me a little. I consider myself a morning
person, but a night programmer. I thrive in the early mornings, but I have all
the traits described here as a night programmer.

~~~
Drbble
Of course you do. The point of the blog post was to tell all his readers how
wonderful they are.

~~~
MitchDenny
Hi there,

Not really. I wrote this post when I was doing a lot of consulting around
software development. I was working with lots of different companies and was
comparing some of the individuals involved and how easily they could grasp
some new concepts.

The defining characteristic was some/all of those attributes that I ascribed
to Night Programmers. That isn't to say that I think Day Programmers are
worthless - that isn't the case, but I personally would rather work with Night
Programmers. Makes life more interesting.

Since that post was written, others have observed that Night Programmers might
be difficult to work with which may well be the case given that their passion
might lead them to odd work behaviours and extreme points of view.

